# Poor Liesl



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Lisi is 6 1/2 yrs. & I (nor Dwight) can remember her ever vomiting before last night. She had a rough night as did we. We have had company for a couple of days & I have not given the pups my full attention as they have been sitting on everyone'w laps & enjoying reconnection w/these friends who spent 3 months staying w/us a couple of yrs. back while we were in Vienna. 
Anyhow this AM Lisi vomited in our bed twice & then on the bathroom floor when I removed her from the bed. It was all undigested food---the last time she ate was about 5:00 yesterday evening. 
I gave her some gas-x & am not planning on feeding her for a while. I did give her fresh water which she refuses. She is lying on my lap (which she seldom does) so I know she is feeling punk. 
This always happens during a time when the vet is away so I will just treat it like a flu---hopefully it is nothing. 
We have a huge cold spell with predicted ice, etc. so we are going to cacoon for a few days.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

It could also be that she snuck something when someone was not looking. Yes they always get sick on weekends, holidays, etc. Luck's vet is a hospital, 24/7/365, so that is somewhat comforting, though expensive.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Do you think maybe someone gave her something to eat that they shouldn't have? Hoping she's feeling better soon.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I was actually afraid to open this Sandi and certainly hope that poor little Liesl improves sas the day progresses!! As those who have also posted ahead of myself, perhaps she did eat something that was not meant for her and therefore that is the reason she is ill. At least she got it out of her system whatever it was. Hope that you will be able to get some water into her as well.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh, no. Poor Lisi. I hope it was just something she ate that was not good for her. The important thing is to make sure she is drinking water and staying hydrated ... even more so with these freezing temperatures. If she won't take the water, try giving her a little water in a syringe. 

Do you have an emergency vet hospital, or at least a number to call if she cannot keep down fluids? 

Why do these things happen to us on weekends, and holidays, and when the weather is making it more difficult to get around ... and especially if/when we need professional help?

Please update us when you can, Sandi. Sending germ free hugs and love to all of you. And, prayers that Lisi feels better by the end of today.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Poor Lisi. Tragedy always happens on the weekends.
Sandi, do you have cerenia on hand for the nausea? I don't want to worry you, but I wouldn't want her vomiting more because she could dehydrate fast. Syringing water isn't enough if they are not eating and continue to vomit.
Rule of thumb, per my IMS, is if they vomit more than 3-4x in a day,nthen they should be seen. 
1/4 tablet of famotidine will help for the acid but the cerenia really helps the most with vomiting.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Hoping it's just a small stomach flu.....it's going around (in people) here a LOT right now. 

I would stop feeding her for a good 12 hours ....which seems to be what you are doing, so here's hoping she gets past this unscathed...


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Bless her heart! Maybe it was just too much excitement for her. Hopefully she will be fine soon, but as Joanne said, if she continues to vomit, take her in.


----------



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

My heavens little one, what is going on in that tummy? I hope she feels better very soon. Thankfully she has you and you are a Maltese Superhero Mom and know what signs to look out for. Keep us posted on how she’s doing. Keeping you guys in our thoughts for sure.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

:goodpost:


maddysmom said:


> Poor Lisi. Tragedy always happens on the weekends.
> Sandi, do you have cerenia on hand for the nausea? I don't want to worry you, but I wouldn't want her vomiting more because she could dehydrate fast. Syringing water isn't enough if they are not eating and continue to vomit.
> Rule of thumb, per my IMS, is if they vomit more than 3-4x in a day,nthen they should be seen.
> 1/4 tablet of famotidine will help for the acid but the cerenia really helps the most with vomiting.


:goodpost:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you all. She is still on my lap!
I do have one cereina tablet that was diagnosed for Kitzel once that I did not use. I am afraid to give her anything since she is so allergic & I don't want to make it worse. I wil try to get some fluids down her now that I hope she has stopped the vomiting. 
I guess it is possible that she got something. Kitzel was doing that "internal shaking thing" last night when he was on my lap so this may be related. I did not feed him either.
The confusing part is that DH was unwell recently & diagnosed w/a strange ailment & needs to see a specialist. His earliest available appt. is Jan. 15th. He is on a special antibiotic for it. It is highly contagious to humans so we have been wiping down everything w/clorex wipes---which will kill it. He traveled recently to the m east so maybe he picked it up there. My DD asked today if he may have given it to the pups. I really can't say but doubt they got it. I concur that she must have gotten something untoward off the floor that someone dropped. We were 3 extra adults in house---don't think they would have fed her anything.
Thanks for thinking w/me & for your prayers for Lisi et al.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Sandi, if you have ginger mint on hand, that will likely stop the nausea.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I am on my way to the drug store to get Pedialyte & pepto bismo--k---is shaking now too (was last night a bit) so probably virus.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

These little ones love to scare us don't they. Pray Liesl gets better soon.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Poor girl - I hope she starts to feel better.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Now we have a stool (3rd one today) in a softer state w/a lot of mucus. I did get pedalyte down them both w/a syringe but no pepto bismo yet. Will save that for later. I also have an acid reducer but don't want to give it until before I am ready to feed them. They have had a very strange breath smell for several days.
edit: I remember this same breath smell from when Kitzi was sick in S. Carolina.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> Now we have a stool (3rd one today) in a softer state w/a lot of mucus. I did get pedalyte down them both w/a syringe but no pepto bismo yet. Will save that for later. I also have an acid reducer but don't want to give it until before I am ready to feed them. They have had a very strange breath smell for several days.
> edit: I remember this same breath smell from when Kitzi was sick in S. Carolina.


 I'm sorry, Sandi. Hopefully, in a few days....they will be back to themselves.
Hoping your husband feels better, too.
xx


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Hoping they both start to feel better soon (and your husband too!). Will keep you all in my prayers.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

We are now bordering diarrhea---did feed her & him some "hafer-schlime"---oats that are mostly water---that way they get easily digestable protein & water w/a bit of salt. I got some pedalyte in both of them along w/famotidine (5 mg. each).
Lisi is allergic to chicken so can't go that route & neither will eat straight pumpkin. 
I asked at Walgreens today & they are open tomorrow & just up the street a bit---we have ice on the deck & it is very slippery. Weather man is saying to to go out. We have high winds bringing our wind chill down in the teens---this is TX folks--people are not used to this kind of weather & ill prepared for it.
I plan to see a vet later this week to see if I can get some flagyl for each of them. If she won't give it to me, I plan to go to a different vet. I WILL get it one way or another.
Lisi is on the smaller side so I need to be really careful w/her. 
Can someone remind me of the name of the gel we give to pups when they are young to keept them from getting hypoglycemia, please & thank you!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Do you mean Nutri-cal? 
Gosh it sounds like they both have caught something. Hoping they turn around. I really worry about dehydration. At least the vomiting stopped. Let us know how they're both doing.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

You can syringe a little maple or sugar water into them to keep their glucose up or rub it on their gums.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Sandi, instead of flagyl which can create a vicious cycle of diarrhea requiring more flagyl, I suggest you keep Animal Essentials colon rescue POWDER (not liquid) on hand. If Tessa starts trending towards diarrhea, one dose is all it takes to get her back to normal. It’s slippery elm and other natural ingredients that are much gentler than flagyl (metronidazole). My old vet kept giving Tessa metronidazole and it just kept making things worse.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Sandi, you are receiving such great advice from everyone. Maggie suggested not using flagyl, and I agree. Flagyl is even too strong for me, and, yes it can end up causing more problems.

I am so sorry Dwight, Lisi, and Kitzi are sick. I wish you had a reputable vet emergency hospital nearby. Did Kitzi ever completely heal from the bacterial infection (that your vet diagnosed, but, said she did not know what was causing it)??

If Dwight has an infection that is contagious ... then I would question what was causing those bumps Kitzi had over a month ago. Ringworm is highly contagious and is often picked up on a sandy beach ... but, I guess that was ruled out. Just trying to help brainstorm what might be making everyone sick.

I am so sorry you are all going through this. Not only is it New Year's Eve ... but, the weekend, and the weather is not helping at all. All of your SM family knows what it's like when our little ones are not feeling up to par.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

I totally agree about the Flagyl. You will be just killing off any good bacteria they have left in their gut. Using Flagyl just starts a vicious cycle, IMO.
For future reference~Honest Kitchen makes the Perfert Form. It's for GI upset, diarrhea, helps when changing food,ect. I give it to Lacie daily since her fecal transplant and when she got that skin/bacterial infection and had to be put on very strong antibiotics, it really helped with keeping her gut in check, along with prescription probiotics.
It has papaya leaf, slippery elm, organic pumpkin seed, pectin, papain and fennel.
It really works great and can be given daily or until the GI upset is gone.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Oh Sandi, I'm so sorry to hear that both pups are under the weather. It's so alarming when we don't know exactly what's wrong or how to treat them.

My Madison had some of the same symptoms yesterday. I had left early to meet my daughter in Tyler (about three hours away) to pick up the g'kids for the week. When I got home six hours later, Madison just didn't seem well. She was shaky and refused treats when the other dogs begged for them. Her tummy was rumbling so I gave her a little Pepcid and withheld her dinner. When she went out for her potty break, she somehow found some green grass and ate it then threw it up when we came back inside. This morning she had very loose stool and stayed in my lap most of the morning. All of the sudden this afternoon she started feeling better, got up and barked at me - her way of telling me she wants something - until I followed her to the kitchen where she demanded a treat (dehydrated chicken). I had boiled some chicken to give her for dinner and finally gave it to her and she gobbled it down. She seems fine now. It sure made me feel good when she ate that chicken!

I hope things go OK for Lisi and Kitzi. Why do these things always happen on a holiday?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Don't think I don't appreciate your advice, however for the moment I am choosing to disregard it. I can't get anything for the "kids" until the NYear & we are in an unusual situation w/weather here in TX. so it may be a few days before we can safely get to a vet. 
My DH has a bacterial infection in the gut which is highly contagious ---even can catch it from surfaces! He may have gotten it from the pups or given it to them---we will never know. This week he had exrays & stool tests which showed what he has. The only treatment is w/flagyl---it is often caused by over use of antibiotics, in hospital situations, or by not washing hands after potty use (he had no antibiotic) but this antibiotic is the preferred treatment. If it gets out of hand it can be quite serious. I will wait until I can talk to the vet about what he has & how to treat the pups before intervening w/anything serious. He has an appt. on the 15th of Jan. w/a specialist & he can also ask him about zoonosis & how to treat IF this is what they got. 
I DO appreciate your advice but for the moment I just need to stay the course w/pedialyte, gas-x, & acid reducer---little to very little food that is easily digestible, and a few GF crackers.
edit: I am collecting stool samples to take to vet---but may have to start over depending on how long it takes to see a vet.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> Don't think I don't appreciate your advice, however for the moment I am choosing to disregard it. I can't get anything for the "kids" until the NYear & we are in an unusual situation w/weather here in TX. so it may be a few days before we can safely get to a vet.
> My DH has a bacterial infection in the gut which is highly contagious ---even can catch it from surfaces! He may have gotten it from the pups or given it to them---we will never know. This week he had exrays & stool tests which showed what he has. The only treatment is w/flagyl---it is often caused by over use of antibiotics, in hospital situations, or by not washing hands after potty use (he had no antibiotic) but this antibiotic is the preferred treatment. If it gets out of hand it can be quite serious. I will wait until I can talk to the vet about what he has & how to treat the pups before intervening w/anything serious. He has an appt. on the 15th of Jan. w/a specialist & he can also ask him about zoonosis & how to treat IF this is what they got.
> I DO appreciate your advice but for the moment I just need to stay the course w/pedialyte, gas-x, & acid reducer---little to very little food that is easily digestible, and a few GF crackers.
> edit: I am collecting stool samples to take to vet---but may have to start over depending on how long it takes to see a vet.


Oh gosh, Sandi! Your poor husband. It sounds like C-diff, which they thought I had and hospitalized for 8 days. I ended up having severe salmonella poisoning and was so sick, they thought I was headed into cardia arrest from being so dehydrated.
I hope you don't get whatever it is your husband has. I do remember the hospital telling me to live by those Lysol wipes.
Hoping today brings a better day with their health. Happy New Year.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Yes, Joanne that is exactly what he tested positive for---c-diff---we were also together w/a lady who had been hospitalized shortly before the incubation period so that is also a possibility of contagion. I plan to be tested as soon as I can safely see my doctor as well. We are knee deep in Clorox wipes but some things (like cell phones) can't be wiped down. It is constant at the moment & the washing machine is going gang-busters along w/the dryer! 
The problem is that once it is gone it often comes back! It takes so long in the US to get an appt. w/a specialist!
Thank you for your New Year's wishes & the very, very same back to you!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear about the sickness in your family. I hope the New Year will bring all of you the return to good health.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

maggieh said:


> Sandi, instead of flagyl which can create a vicious cycle of diarrhea requiring more flagyl, I suggest you keep Animal Essentials colon rescue POWDER (not liquid) on hand. If Tessa starts trending towards diarrhea, one dose is all it takes to get her back to normal. It’s slippery elm and other natural ingredients that are much gentler than flagyl (metronidazole). My old vet kept giving Tessa metronidazole and it just kept making things worse.


Maggie, couple of ?s. . . do you mix this in hot water? How much ratio? Do you administer after or before food? I did read the reviews on Amazon & it seems in a few that it made the situation worse? 
Thank you in advance.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

edelweiss said:


> Maggie, couple of ?s. . . do you mix this in hot water? How much ratio? Do you administer after or before food? I did read the reviews on Amazon & it seems in a few that it made the situation worse?
> Thank you in advance.


Sandi, the dosage depends on the severity, but for Tessa's worst cases, I've used 1/4 tsp mixed in wet food three times a day for the first day and then twice a day for a week. Then I taper it off to 1/8 tsp twice a day and eventually nothing. You want to make certain you're using the powder, NOT the liquid. They are the same formula but the powder is absorbed in the lower intestine so it targets the diarrhea. I've actually not had good results with the liquid, but the powder is my wonder drug for Tessa!

She gobbles it up with no problem. I've never heard of the powder making it worse (liquid yes but not the powder). It won't get rid of the bacteria but will allow the gut to recover so that natural immune system can heal. And if you must use the antibiotic, the colon rescue along with probiotics will help the gut stay healthy during the course of antibiotics.

The Honest Kitchen product is the other one I was trying to remember - it's very similar with a lot of the same ingredients so would also be a good choice.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> Yes, Joanne that is exactly what he tested positive for---c-diff---we were also together w/a lady who had been hospitalized shortly before the incubation period so that is also a possibility of contagion. I plan to be tested as soon as I can safely see my doctor as well. We are knee deep in Clorox wipes but some things (like cell phones) can't be wiped down. It is constant at the moment & the washing machine is going gang-busters along w/the dryer!
> The problem is that once it is gone it often comes back! It takes so long in the US to get an appt. w/a specialist!
> Thank you for your New Year's wishes & the very, very same back to you!


Oh my...the poor guy. I was on antibiotics prior to getting sick is why they thought I had c-diff. I slept in the isolation room for 3 days in the ER before they would move me to a floor, with the nurses coming in with suits on, so they wouldn't get it. I thought I was dying!
Sandi...one of my clients got fecal transplant pills for C-diff when she was in Mass General. It helps c-diff and colitis very well. Keep that on the back burner if your husband doesn't get well.
Also, not sure if your supposed to, but I spray Lysol lightly over my phones to kill bacteria. I am completely neurotic since that salmonella poisoning.
Hoping you don't get it, hoping it's not what your fluffs have, my girls were negative and hoping your husband recovers. xx


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Yes, we were warned about how bad it can be, and how he needs to be diligent once it is gone not to get it back! I guess the return rate is really high. He got a call last week to be put in some trials that are taking place---not sure if he will do that or not yet or even what it involves. They were supposed to mail us some info on it which hasn't come yet. 
I guess this is why I am a bit worried about the pups. Did the vet just get a stool sample & run it through their lab? 
What are these fecal transplant pills & how did your client get them? This is a new area for me---one I would prefer not to know about, but . . . here we go!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Sandi, I have absolutely nothing to offer except my love and prayers that everyone feels better real soon.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> Yes, we were warned about how bad it can be, and how he needs to be diligent once it is gone not to get it back! I guess the return rate is really high. He got a call last week to be put in some trials that are taking place---not sure if he will do that or not yet or even what it involves. They were supposed to mail us some info on it which hasn't come yet.
> I guess this is why I am a bit worried about the pups. Did the vet just get a stool sample & run it through their lab?
> What are these fecal transplant pills & how did your client get them? This is a new area for me---one I would prefer not to know about, but . . . here we go![/
> 
> ...


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Unusal for us to eat out but we did just 3 days before Dwt. came down very ill suddenly & was unable to function for a couple of days. So maybe that deli is where he got it. We finally went to my clinic (I have a primary care dr. there but Dwt. is hardly ever in need so did not have one) --they also have a walk-in clinic where he was able to get an appt. They first took exrays & then did the stool test a couple days afterward as it was Christmas holiday & lab was closed. They called us immediately when the results came in---then the place called us for trials the next day. I think they have to report this to CDC. Anyhow the flagyl is working wonders---hopefully we can kill off this thing---but my strong suspicion based on what I have read is that it returns w. a vengeance.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> Unusal for us to eat out but we did just 3 days before Dwt. came down very ill suddenly & was unable to function for a couple of days. So maybe that deli is where he got it. We finally went to my clinic (I have a primary care dr. there but Dwt. is hardly ever in need so did not have one) --they also have a walk-in clinic where he was able to get an appt. They first took exrays & then did the stool test a couple days afterward as it was Christmas holiday & lab was closed. They called us immediately when the results came in---then the place called us for trials the next day. I think they have to report this to CDC. Anyhow the flagyl is working wonders---hopefully we can kill off this thing---but my strong suspicion based on what I have read is that it returns w. a vengeance.


Ugh...I got my salmonella from a very popular deli near work and it was exactly 48 hours to the minute when I started to get sick.
I believe if you have c-diff, the CDC has to be contacted, as well as a moderate amount of bacteria from salmonella. They don't want outbreaks.
They did tell me that salmonella is very common. Have you ever eaten out and felt a bit off the next day and think you caught a virus? They told me that most people actually have salmonella poisoning, just in small amounts (bacteria) which is why they get better shortly after.
For me...it was one of 3 things. The freezer was overstuffed, very common, and the temp drops, juice from chicken above dripped on the vegetables below and they were not rinsed or the third, the most disgusting, somebody didn't wash their hands.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Wow. Most people have c diff in their intestines. After antibiotics (which kills the good bacteria that keeps c diff in check), or after system stress, c diff grows and causes issues. It is worse among people over 65, those with compromised immunity, those in hospitals and nursing homes, etc. It is best to cultivate good bacteria in the intestines. Hoping your pups will be OK and it does not come back.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh Sandi - you have your hands full. Praying that everyone gets better. What a nightmare on all sides.


----------



## Malts4metoo (Jul 31, 2017)

No fun to deal with. Prayers for speedy recoveries.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Sandi, I'm so sorry to read how sick Dwight is! I hope he and the pups get back to normal soon. Sending Hugs and Prayers!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

This sounds awful. You have had a lot going on lately. Hope everyone recovers soon.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you Sherry. He has been on antibiotics for a number of days & is back in the race, mostly. They have made a remarkable difference which means he really needed them.
Kitzi was playing last night w/a toy but Lisi is still punk. She IS better as she is content to lie in her bed & not be held 24/7. She has not vomited anymore & wants to eat. Yesterday I continued w/my treatment & gave 3 smaller meals instead of 2 larger. now we need a stool sample--none yesterday.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Update:
We were right on the money! Stool sample showed Lisi has c-diff for sure & maybe K---he is much better than L today---stool is firmer (but still a bit soft--no mucus). Since this is rampant at our house at the moment they are putting both pups on flagyl & I have asked for a vet-grade probiotic as well. Dwt. is on his way to pick it up. I have gone through a huge amount of clorox wipes today washing floors, etc, etc. I feel like there is no end to this. Now I will need to get tested.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

My goodness. It is really tough when it spreads throughout the house. Hope everyone is back to normal soon.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh, Sandi ... this has got to be so stressful, no matter how strong a person one might be. At least, thank goodness, now you now have a diagnosis ... so, that you can more forward with the treatments that will, hopefully, help end all of this. 

I had no idea what c-diff was until the discussion came up on this thread. And, then I googled to learn more. Sandi, thank you for sharing your experience with us ... because at some point it might help someone else.

I am so sorry you and Dwight are going through all of this. Hoping and praying that this will be a thing of the past soon. Hugs and love for all of you.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you Walter & Marie! I appreciate & need the support---the problem w/this bacteria is that it is tenacious! It gets well & then at some point more often than not, rebounds. 
I know how to clean for it---having been in the NICU for some time. It is just maddening. We cancelled so many Christmas engagements but went ahead w/our house guests this last week. We found out when they were here that our friend is fighting cancer---so I feel really badly that we did not say anything before they came. Dwt. has been on antibiotics for 4 days so not sure if he is contagious or not since it is so hard to kill. I had totally disinfected after we found out what it was & went back again today & did it again. I guess we can only do what we can do.
It is possible that it has been circulating around us since we were in SC or before---& then we picked it up when Kitzi had his skin bacterial infection. One scientific article I read said there is some evidence that some strains are even airborne. One can also carry it w/out having diarrhea, although it isn't "usual."
Since K & L's meds are every 12 hrs. I will start tonight at 8:00.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

What a nightmare Sandi. My heart goes out to you. My prayers will continue for you, Dwight and the pups. Hope this resolves quickly.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you Pat---appreciate those prayers so much!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Oh no...not good  I'm sorry...really, really sorry!
My only suggestion is wear rubber gloves, especially in the bathroom. I might even wear a surgical mask. When they thought I had it...the nurses dressed in zip up suits, nothing exposed, including their face.
If Dwight uses the bathroom and I'm sure he has seen his fair share of the toilet, have him use his elbows to flush the toilets, turn on the faucets, ect. use Clorox wipes to open doorknobs, especially when leaving the bathroom area.
I'll try and think of what else the hospital told me because for 3 days while waiting for test results, I was being treated as though I had c-diff and these were some of the things they had me do.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

We should have bought stock in clorox wipes!
I have them everywhere present! 'Bought a big box of throw away gloves today at Walmart (they were already on my list). I am still shocked that he is up & walking around. He was really incapicated for a few days---but the flagyl is really helping. I am starting L & K on it at 8:00 tonight. The vet was sort of nonchalant about the probiotics but I insisted. 
Thanks Joanne---the things that bond us! :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I didn't realize what was going on Sandi, I hope everyone continues to do better and this is over soon. You certainly have your hands full!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

edelweiss said:


> We should have bought stock in clorox wipes!
> I have them everywhere present! 'Bought a big box of throw away gloves today at Walmart (they were already on my list). I am still shocked that he is up & walking around. He was really incapicated for a few days---but the flagyl is really helping. I am starting L & K on it at 8:00 tonight. The vet was sort of nonchalant about the probiotics but I insisted.
> Thanks Joanne---the things that bond us! :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


And, you don't know what I read recently ... warning what happens when the toilet seat lid is up while flushing the toilet. :w00t:


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Oh my this must be like a nightmare. Prayers that things get better soon


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Wow Sandi, what a mess! I'm so sorry you and Dwight and the kids are going through this. Now I must read up on this c-diff! Yes, you need to get tested and hopefully it missed you!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Oh gosh Sandi. Sounds like you are carrying on a full-scale war! Take care of yourself, too!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Lisi is still sleeping on my lap---so far they seem to be tolerating the meds. I wish I could bathe her as she smells like vomit---eventhough I washed her face---but it is freezing cold here at the moment & don't want her to catch something else. 
It is sad when they are so little & pathetic feeling. She will be fine in a few days. She is getting extra special attention & good food!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Lisi thanks you for your prayers!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Sending hugs!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Dwt. talked w/the clinic today & they told him to stay clear of ALL people until he had finished the antibiotics & seen the specialist. Oops---they did not tell him before!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> Dwt. talked w/the clinic today & they told him to stay clear of ALL people until he had finished the antibiotics & seen the specialist. Oops---they did not tell him before!


Good grief...he needs to be isolated from the world! 

Poor Dwt  I feel for him.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

My goodness. Lisie looks rwally down. Poor Dwight.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Lisi is mostly sleeping it off---dogs are smarter than people! 
I had told Dwt. it is best to stay away from people, but it is hard to keep a good man down.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> Lisi is mostly sleeping it off---dogs are smarter than people!
> I had told Dwt. it is best to stay away from people, but it is hard to keep a good man down.


Actually, Sandi...in my IBD group, a lot of dogs are positive for c-diff and heliobacter dx thru endoscope. I thought maybe Lacie was passing it on to my girls but she was negative for it when she had her endoscope and then retested neg again for c-diff when I got sick,
I don't think dogs get as sick as us humans do. Lisi and Kman will recover. I just hope it doesn't escalate to IBD, which it can. It is good that you got them dx so early on.
Your husband on the other hand might not recover as quick as your fluffs.
Just remember...there is always Fecal transplants 👍


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Joanne---I am not sure that will be good news to him. LOL
I did just send him an article from John Hopkins which I advised him to read before going to the specialist. He isn't so good w/medical stuff although he was in the birthing room w/both of our daughters & cut the cord for one of them. 
I was worried as he fainted watching the prep videos for the birth! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> Joanne---I am not sure that will be good news to him. LOL
> I did just send him an article from John Hopkins which I advised him to read before going to the specialist. He isn't so good w/medical stuff although he was in the birthing room w/both of our daughters & cut the cord for one of them.
> I was worried as he fainted watching the prep videos for the birth! :HistericalSmiley:


Look at the positive...at least Dwt stayed awake for their delivery. My ex was passed out cold...missed the whole thing :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

maddysmom said:


> Look at the positive...at least Dwt stayed awake for their delivery. My ex was passed out cold...missed the whole thing :HistericalSmiley:


:smrofl::smrofl:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

edelweiss said:


> Lisi thanks you for your prayers!


Aww. Bless her heart. What is Lisi resting her chin on?


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh my gosh Sandi, I just read the whole thread, you are being tested, it's just terrible what Dwight and the babies are going through. You need to take care of yourself, you must me worn out. I googled about c diff, I had never heard of it. I did have salmonella years ago I was soooooooo sick. It took a week for me to get better. We were traveling and we ate at a restaurant in Casper Wyoming, we were with a group of people one other got sick as well. I thought I was going to die, oh my gosh.

I will be praying for you and Dwight and the babies. Take good care of yourself, :wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Aww. Bless her heart. What is Lisi resting her chin on?


:HistericalSmiley:
She is in a laundry basket full of clean clothes!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

edelweiss said:


> :HistericalSmiley:
> She is in a laundry basket full of clean clothes!


Awww. :wub:


----------



## Luna&Me (Jul 23, 2016)

Sandi I just read thru the entire thread and my gosh what a huge but of stress as you enter into the new year. Be sure to also take care of yourself during all of this.

How is everyone now? Lisi? Dwight?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Luna&Me said:


> Sandi I just read thru the entire thread and my gosh what a huge but of stress as you enter into the new year. Be sure to also take care of yourself during all of this.
> 
> How is everyone now? Lisi? Dwight?


Thank you! I'm just trying to get all of this out of the way so I can enjoy the rest of the year! :HistericalSmiley:
I think each day is a little better---although it was a bit of a rough night w/the pups---both very listless. I think the antibiotic they are on leads to some tummy distress even w/the mega probiotics. 
Dwight seems remarkably improved but not yet able to socialize due to doctor's orders. He finishes his antibiotic Sun. so we will see after that---he doesn't see the specialist until the 15th.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

It's good to hear there's improvement. Poor Dwight may have cabin fever by the 15th.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Sandi I hope your getting rest, this is way to much for one person, it always amazes me how God give strength during times like this. I know your one who goes out of your way to help others, please rest. I love you 
So glad Dad is feeling better, but it's going to be very hard to keep him indoors. Poor Lissi and Kitzel they have been through so much. I'm sending love , hugs, and most of all prayers


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks for the prayers, Paula! You know that is my foundation for all of life. I just don't know what I would do otherwise.
Tonight Lisi actually chased after Kitzi for just a minute---that hasn't happened for a LONG time. 
I remember now that Kitzi (who slept last night w/his head on my pillow) was twitching pretty hard in the night. My guess would be tummy cramps from the meds. 
All in all I think we may be on the way up! We will see what tomorrow throws at us.:sLo_grouphug3:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Sandi just checking in on your family. Did you go to the doctors


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Yes, I did today Paula. She said that since I do not have any current symptoms she doesn't think it necessary to test for C-diff. She did say up-front that she has NO experience w/C diff & has never seen it since most people who have it are confined to the hospital & don't come to see her! I told her that one can carry it w/out being infected & she said "yes, but they would just give you an antibiotic & that isn't good for the gut flora" so it would only make things worse. So I am going for a colonoscopy soon anyway since that is past due (who likes to do those things!) & if there is anything in the colon I assume they would find it then. First I have to make an appt. w/a gastro doctor & get all that set up. We are planning an extended overseas trip this spring or summer so want to get all of these tests out of the way before we leave.
Dwt. has an appt. w/a specialist on the 15th & I will go with to ask all of my questions. 
Thanks for checking on me. Both pups are doing well but on antibiotics until Thurs. night. Neither of them have had any issues w/the antibiotic or the probiotics---so hopefully we caught it in time.
I did hear tonight from an old friend who had c-diff in 2016 & had to have 7 fecal transplants (after using flagyl & lots of vancomycin for months) in 8 weeks but is now healthy!


----------

